# Laying down on the job ;)



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

My Kahuna is much better at walking with the leash now... However, if he decides he REALLY doesn't wanna go anywhere he will lay down and not move... Period... I try to coax him out with calling, gentle tugs and even food but nothing works... I always end up going over to him and picking him up to make him get to his feet... I don't want him to learn that that behavior works... Anybody have any ideas for that?

These "walks" are moreso just going outside in our backyard (big) because we don't have a fence and he's finally too big and fast to be trusted off lease... He's 14 weeks... Thanks!!!!!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm commenting to make this a top forum so someone will see it


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

No real suggestions, but I do think it's a phase and he will hopefuly grow out of it.


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

Murphy still does this if I take him walking and its really hot. He'll find a shady spot and just lay down and flat out refuse to keep walking. Eventually he gets back up once he's rested for a while but I've learned to just take him walking either before it gets hot in the morning or in the late afternoon


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, it's not weather related... He's just being stubborn and doesn't want to go at that moment ha...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I always refer to this behavior as passive resistance. It's the non confrontational way for our goldens to let us know that they don't want to do what we want them to do. Keep on doing what you are, picking him up and putting him on his feet. Eventually the fact that his lying down doesn't keep you from getting him to do what he doesn't want to will sink in and he'll stop. Though he may be 2 years old by that time. LOL


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree that it is most likely a phase. My dog used to do that but she grew out of it. Just keep picking him up and try to get him going


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Haha ok thx everyone


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Does it happen at a certain point in the walk or a certain location? You can watch for patterns; that will tell you something. Otherwise, try shorter walks. He's still pretty young, so he might be tired or over-stimulated.

If you can predict when it's likely to happen on the walk, try changing your routine just before that point. Bust out a toy and play; alternate walking and a slow jog, etc... just something "different" to keep his mind off the lie down/don't budge move.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Thx for the advice... When I say "walk" it's more of just walking around til he relieves himself lol... He seems to do it more when he doesn't have to go potty, I think....


----------

